# Another DIY game feeder



## jerseyfirefigtr (Oct 20, 2009)

now thats freakin cool

I have a section of 4" left, how did you cut the bottom pieces out to make the trough?


----------



## tarponchase (May 7, 2009)

I marked them out with a Sharpie and cut them useing a fine tooth jig saw.


----------



## Wicked Tin (Apr 11, 2009)

That is awsome, another winter project:wink:


----------



## Zappem (Feb 11, 2006)

tarponchase said:


> Whipped this out today,about $20.00 at Home Depot. It's 4in pvc that's glued and pop-riveted.Cap on the top,and the feeder legs are drilled plus the grates in case of rain.I'll attach it with a ratchet strap to a tree.


That's a cool looking feeder. But how do you fill the feeder with the cap guled and pop riveted on?


----------



## OrangeBlood (Jan 12, 2009)

Zappem said:


> That's a cool looking feeder. But how do you fill the feeder with the cap guled and pop riveted on?


pretty sure he wouldn't glue/pop rivet the cap, that would be silly. But my only concern would be with the 90* turns at the bottom, the corn is going to pile and clog at the turn and not flow out to the feeder tube openings. Have you tested this yet?


----------



## tarponchase (May 7, 2009)

mkeyes001 said:


> pretty sure he wouldn't glue/pop rivet the cap, that would be silly. But my only concern would be with the 90* turns at the bottom, the corn is going to pile and clog at the turn and not flow out to the feeder tube openings. Have you tested this yet?


The caps not glued or riveted,lol.I was going to say I fill it from the bottom,but.... If the corn does pile in the T they just stick their nose in there and more falls to fill the trouphs,haven't had a problem yet.


----------



## tarponchase (May 7, 2009)

Up-date.. After using this last fall,I've decided to make a few changes. I'm making a new one that will be shorter across the bottom with 6in openings instead of the larger trough style. I'm also going to shorten the tube,as it's a mother to fill in the field from a bag or bucket. I've had no clogging problems,even with what we call sweet feed,corn/soy beans/powdered mollassas. The drains are very effective,no water problems at all. The simple at home camo job also worked great,as I had a friend walk right by it twice,although I don't hunt public land.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

i use 4inch pvc too but at the bottom i put a y bracket and then drill super little holes in the bottom so water can get out but i like this idea too so they can eat more than one at a time but then again then they consume more corn so it ends up costing more $$$


----------



## Mjohnson81 (Dec 16, 2010)

Here's one that I made









Kind of like yours but I added another one and a wooden holder.


----------



## tat2 (Apr 2, 2010)

I've made a 6" PVC with a Y fitting at the bottom & added a piece of plastic inside the Y fitting to divert the grain to the opening on the Y fitting & not sitting at the bottom. I used screws & silicone to hold that plastic piece inside the Y fitting.

hindsight it was a big waste of time & money to use it cuz the damn squrriels sat there & dug out the grain until it was all out of the tube....everytime!

I can tell you it helps to drill a hole in the top cap & tie a rope through it & seal it up with silicone around the rope/hole...the rope makes it easier to pull the cap off.

that freestanding feeding will most like be tipped over.


----------



## gagodfrey (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome idea! thanks!


----------



## Bowmojo (Feb 18, 2003)

U got any pics tat2?


----------



## Bowmojo (Feb 18, 2003)

bumpo


----------



## Rollie83 (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice!! I will make two of these for the fall!!!


----------



## tat2 (Apr 2, 2010)

Bowmojo said:


> U got any pics tat2?


sorry for taking awhile to post pics but I've been busy lately.

heres the full view of feeder, cap on top & I made a cap for the part where they eat from - so I can carry it into the woods full the first time. drilled a hole into caps & put rope through it & seal it with good outdoor silicone (the top cap rope was chewed away) but the rope do help for pulling the cap off.
I used a lag bolt screwed into the tree & a clip hook to attach the bottom, then just used a rope for the top part tied around the tree....I could tilt it some while filling the tube cuz of the clip on lag bolt for the bottom holder.










the insed view of the Y connection, I cut a piece of plastic to fit in there (takes some time to get a piece that will fit threw the hole & still big enough to fill most of the space. used some screws to hold the plastic piece in place then seal the edges with good outdoor silicone, & drill some small holes towards the bottom part of the plastic so water would drain.
placed the piece of plastic in the Y at an angle so the grain would come down the tube & towards the opening without abunch of grain sitting at the bottom of the Y connection that gets all wet/old.










heres the bottom inside view of the Y connection, you can see the screws & those drain holes in the plastic diverter piece.


----------



## cotton22 (Oct 26, 2010)

That is awsome


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Much better design. I will be doing that with mine also.
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

i have like 20 similar to the ones in the original post with a "t" at the bottom. i use drainage pipe not pvc. the drainage pipe looks like pvc, but not as thick. the fittings are about 1/2 the price. i have found the quickest way to make water drain out is not by drilling holes in the bottom. i use a hand held grinder with the thin metal cutting wheel and cut slits out of the bottom. it is a breeze. that is what i also use to cut the top so the deer can get to the feed. i zip tie my feeders to the green metal stakes that they use for temporary fences. that way i can put them exactly where i want.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

you really don't need the drain pieces at the end, that makes them cheaper to make also. if you make the side pieces about 10 inches the corn dosen't go all the way to the end. the prices here are caps 1.35, t 3.35, 10 ft drainage pipe with flair at end like 7.75. the first one i made i put the drain caps on the end, once i realized the were not needed. i did not use them any more. i am a accountant, a.k.a. tight ass. lol


----------



## TrykonSniper79 (Dec 19, 2009)

Yeah, I'm gonna have to steal that idea, its cool and practical


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

I've got some 3" PVC and this right here is the perfect place for it to go!


----------

